# FPSO Gryphon Alpha in trouble



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

4 out of 10 anchor chains gone, were 114 souls on board which seems a lot unless a big maintenance programme was ongoing. (On the one I was on, normal crew was 23)

MCA news *here*


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

An update on this with the link below- 71 persons airlifted off. Not much info in the report.

http://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/Article.aspx/2125302

Hawkey01


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

As usual the media get it wrong, four anchors out of ten does not mean she has "broken adrift". She has six anchors left, has her thrusters working and tugs are on their way to assist.
Production will have been suspended so there will be no spill ifn she does go, but if the other anchors have not gone by now then I dont think she is in any danger.
The airlifting of crews is fairly standard, get rid of unrequired hands so in the event of an emergency they dont have to worry about them.

Don


----------

